# IS canon 650D going to be discontinued?



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, 

am a bout to buy a DSLR for my doughter to start her way in Semi pro photography. went to canon dealer in Dubai, to ask about the 650D and he advised that its not going to come anymore and no future parts will be sold as its going to be discontinued from market, also he advised to go with 600d. 

please advise.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 23, 2013)

Your salesperson is attempting to take advantage of you. There is an element of truth in his statement- the Rebel line is usually refreshed every spring, so the 650D will be replaced by something slightly newer. But the camera will continue to be supported as are all older models.


----------



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. for your replay, 

just made the order from online.


----------



## koolman (Jan 23, 2013)

you seem to have a typo in your post.

Your salesman recommended a 600d (t3i) over a 550d. (t2i).


----------



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

koolman said:


> you seem to have a typo in your post.
> 
> Your salesman recommended a 600d (t3i) over a 550d. (t2i).



didn't get you with typo thing, sry my english is not perfect.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 23, 2013)

toprpm said:


> koolman said:
> 
> 
> > you seem to have a typo in your post.
> ...



650D is newer than 600D! As a result, one would expect 600D to be discontinued before the 650D. If your salesman is suggesting 650D will be discontinued and you should get a 600D, that just does not seem accurate.

Alternatively, as a fellow forum member suggested, you might have made a typo mixing the models - perhaps the salesman suggested '600D will be discontinued, it is better to get 650D' or '550D will be discontinued get a 600D'?

Cheers!


----------



## emag (Jan 23, 2013)

650D/T4i, 600D/T3i and 60D are somewhat similar and will all work quite well. 650D/T4i is a current model which superseded and made (in many peoples' opinions) minor improvements to the 600D/T3i. The 60D seems to be near the end of its current production life as evidenced by low to non-existent stock levels, a replacement model is anticipated soon. The 7D, also near the end of its current production life, is also a fine camera and considered by many to be the best of the crop sensor cameras. A replacement model is anticipated this year. If I was in the market for any of these cameras, I'd be considering a refurb either direct from Canon or one of the large reputable dealers. If I was buying for *my* daughter who was seriously considering a career, *my* choice for *my* daughter would be a 6D. If I was looking for a first DSLR for myself I would either look for one of the refurbs above or spring for a new 6D. A decision regarding what might be best for you and your daughter is also dependent on what type of photography she has an interest in. This is a Canon forum and I admit to being somewhat of a Canon fanboy for my reasons, but honestly you wouldn't go wrong with any of the newer Nikon models either.


----------



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh ok thanks for explaining it. 

Am sure of what he said. He even said for some reason that he can't disclose it will not be made again.
He was indicating that it have problems but he can't tell me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2013)

toprpm said:


> Am sure of what he said. He even said for some reason that he can't disclose it will not be made again.
> He was indicating that it have problems but he can't tell me.



Did he also offer to sell you a large bridge in New York, or perhaps some nice local rainforest land in Dubai?


----------



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> toprpm said:
> 
> 
> > Am sure of what he said. He even said for some reason that he can't disclose it will not be made again.
> ...



Oh will. This seems very welcoming post and helpful. Thanks at least for passing by and posting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2013)

toprpm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > toprpm said:
> ...





My point is that there are some salespeople who will say anything to make a sale, and that includes outright lies. As pointed out above, the 600D is older than the 650D, so simple logic would indicate the 650D will remain after the 600D is discontinued. 

Regardless, Canon Service will continue to support both the 600D and 650D for a long time - they still service the original Digital Rebel (300D), as far as I know.

So, it seems the salesperson was feeding you a line to get you to buy the 600D instead of the 650D (possibly because the profit margin is now higher on the older camera - I do know that in the USA, Canon decreased wholesale margins late last year). Personally, I would not return to that dealer.


----------



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> toprpm said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Iknow , i had an issues when i placed pre order for 5D3, came later to find they got them and sold them, with 700$ extra on it price tag, so i bought it from amazon. 

i will never buy or ask them again. they so useless.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2013)

toprpm said:


> Hi,
> 
> am a bout to buy a DSLR for my doughter to start her way in Semi pro photography. went to canon dealer in Dubai, to ask about the 650D and he advised that its not going to come anymore and no future parts will be sold as its going to be discontinued from market, also he advised to go with 600d.
> 
> please advise.


Hi, I live in Qatar and frequent Dubai every month ... in the Middle East most of the salesmen including those who work at Canon are not always updated with the latest information ... coming to your question, if the salesman told you that 650D is going to be discontinued and advised you to go with 600D, then he is either:
a. lying
OR
b. he may have thought you said 550D (I think this is what might have happened)

Anyway, 650D (known as Kiss X6i in Japan and the Rebel T4i in the Americas) is the newer model (started selling around mid 2012) ... whereas 600D started selling around mid 2011 ... so obviously 650D is the newer model and 600D is the older. 
Can you tell me the name of the Canon dealer who told you this in Dubai?

By the way it is cheaper to buy 650D (or any other camera/lens) online from America than to buy it in the middle east ... in fact it costs less to buy it and get it shipped to the Middle East than to buy it in USA ... coz you pay taxes in USA (especially in NYC) but when you ship it out of the country, there are no taxes.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> By the way it is cheaper to buy 650D (or any other camera/lens) online from America than to buy it in the middle east ... in fact it costs less to buy it and get it shipped to the Middle East than to buy it in USA ... coz you pay taxes in USA (especially in NYC) but when you ship it out of the country, there are no taxes.



+1 about the cost being less in the US but I think the warranties do not apply in countries other than US/Canada


----------



## toprpm (Jan 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it is cheaper to buy 650D (or any other camera/lens) online from America than to buy it in the middle east ... in fact it costs less to buy it and get it shipped to the Middle East than to buy it in USA ... coz you pay taxes in USA (especially in NYC) but when you ship it out of the country, there are no taxes.
> ...



warranties is not a must when buying high end device as 5dm3, its a small % of defects appeared.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2013)

toprpm said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Yeah but if something goes wrong you are royally screwed


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it is cheaper to buy 650D (or any other camera/lens) online from America than to buy it in the middle east ... in fact it costs less to buy it and get it shipped to the Middle East than to buy it in USA ... coz you pay taxes in USA (especially in NYC) but when you ship it out of the country, there are no taxes.
> ...


Correct the warranty only applies in USA ... if there is any problem, you have to send it to USA.
However, it is still cheaper to send it back & forth several times to USA for warranty issues than to to buy it in the middle east ... let me give you an example:
I bought 5D MK III from USA for US$ 3199 & got it shipped for US$ 65 & paid US$ 165 (for customs) - total price US$3429... while the local price was US$ 4500 (and it still is) ... so even if there is a warranty issue I can send it back to USA for US$ 65 & another US$ 65 to get it back here. My 70-200 f/2.8 L II IS cost me US$ 2099 (while it was & still is) US$ 4000 here.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> toprpm said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


No you are not screwed ... I bought 5D MK III from USA for US$ 3199 & got it shipped for US$ 65 & paid US$ 165 (for customs) - total price US$3429... while the local price was US$ 4500 (and it still is) ... so even if there is a warranty issue I can send it back to USA for US$ 65 & another US$ 65 to get it back here. 
In addition it is faster to ship it to USA, get it repaired and get it back to the middle east than to give it for servicing in the middle east. The official Canon dealer takes 7 working days to clean the camera here ... major issues take a month or longer. While the shipment to USA only 3 working days for just US$ 65 ... also, the technicians in the USA (especially in reputable stores like B&H, Adorama etc) are a lot more professional when it comes to Cameras, and know what they are doing unlike most technicians here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 23, 2013)

The 650D will definitely be replaced this year, but not quite yet. There seems to be a new model every year.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > toprpm said:
> ...



Thanks. I was not too sure about sending the camera back to US and the timeframe involved ... This news is highly useful to me since I may move to the Middle East later this year.

Cheers J.R.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


You are welcome ... don't know which part of the middle east you plan to move to but make sure to bring your camera and lenses ... coz life here is pretty dry in terms of entertainment, socializing etc if you are an expat and you really do need a hobby to keep you occupied during your free time, especially between April - October (it is hot as hell goes up to 55 degrees celsius) ... but it is a good place to save money ... no income tax and deductions etc


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> You are welcome ... don't know which part of the middle east you plan to move to but make sure to bring your camera and lenses ... coz life here is pretty dry in terms of entertainment, socializing etc if you are an expat and you really do need a hobby to keep you occupied during your free time, especially between April - October (it is hot as hell goes up to 55 degrees celsius) ... but it is a good place to save money ... no income tax and deductions etc



Thanks for the info. It would be Doha or Dubai (not sure at the moment). I'll surely be bringing my gear along ... Can't live without it (As my friend says my blood group is "P+")


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > You are welcome ... don't know which part of the middle east you plan to move to but make sure to bring your camera and lenses ... coz life here is pretty dry in terms of entertainment, socializing etc if you are an expat and you really do need a hobby to keep you occupied during your free time, especially between April - October (it is hot as hell goes up to 55 degrees celsius) ... but it is a good place to save money ... no income tax and deductions etc
> ...


Good ... if you move to Doha, let me know ... I've been here for 6 years, I can tell you all the good locations for photo opportunities ... it's a tiny country, you can criss cross the whole country in half a day. Good luck.


----------

